# Neoprene vs Ensolite



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Both of these are closed celled foam products used for sound barrier applications. Has anyone had experience with both materials? I know Ensolite is the product of choice around here. For those who have used Neoprene, can you say it's a worthwhile material to use? Or is Ensolite THAT much better?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

I've used both, but that doesn't really give you too much information. There are several grades of Neoprene, just as there are several grades of Ensolite. To be clear, I've used the Ensolite MLC sold by RAAM and the Neoprene sold by Second Skin. Second Skin Over Kill is, I believe the Neoprene with the highest rating for exposure to ozone and petroleum. It is significantly denser and less flexible than Ensolite MLC. I believe SS is moving to a different foam anyway.

My subjective preference was for the Ensolite but I'd imagine there are applications where each one has advantages. I'd guess that Ensolite is somewhat better at breaking up reflections and Neoprene is somewhat better as a barrier. If I had a closet full of Neoprene that I knew would survive, I'd use it


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm thinking of using it to line my floor, firewall and doors as a sound barrier. I know alot of guys here use it in their doors when they are used as enclosures for woofers. I want to use the best product to lower the noise floor of my vehicle. The price difference is small between the two. I just want to know I'm using the correct product for my application.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

I bought the ensolite used for covering pool tables. He sold me all the damaged foam he had left for like 20 bucks. basicly it has tiny creases in it ! PERFECT for use on your car  

I ended up with like 50'x8' of this stuff....I did my whole car with it...and it worked AWESOME !


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Rudeboy's got it right. If the Neoprene is of good quality, IME it would be a better Barrier for low frequencies/Road Noise than the Ensolite. Compared to Ensolite, Neoprene is generally a denser, more rubber-/elastic-type of foam (commonly used in wetsuits for watersports.)

As stated previously, Neoprene is more prone to break down from Ozone, UV, petroleum, or chemical exposure than the Ensolite.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Whats the best adhesive to use with Neoprene?


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

GlasSman said:


> Whats the best adhesive to use with Neoprene?


that spray on zhit in a can....whats it called.....


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

You mean 3M headliner adhesive? Or is it Super 77?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

GlasSman said:


> You mean 3M headliner adhesive? Or is it Super 77?


Not familiar with the headliner adhesive, but I definitely wouldn't go any lower than 3M Super 90.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Rudeboy said:


> Not familiar with the headliner adhesive, but I definitely wouldn't go any lower than 3M Super 90.


I agree, Super 77 will barley get it done with Over Kill. I used 77 and it's starting to peel on the edges some, but it's hanging in everywhere else.

All kinds of cool stuff here: http://www.acousticalsurfaces.com/foam_stop/poly_comp.htm?d=6


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

This is the stuff I'm talking about. It's 1/4" thick.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/SOUN...ryZ42612QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## couchflambeau (Apr 18, 2006)

I used 3M 90 on Ensolite... I've also used it on Volara... 90 costs a little more per can but you can stick your grandma to the ceiling with it!!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

The best Contact Adhesives I have used for this type of work are the Tacc #T206 and/or the Tacc high temp #T225. Let them cure 48 hours before exposing to high heat or sunlight and they will never fail!

Don't even waste your time with the 3M #77. #90 is better but no comparison to the Tacc products.

Check with your local high-end car upholstery shops to see who supplies it locally and/or see what other products they use for this.


----------



## ludlamtheory (May 31, 2005)

bbfoto said:


> The best Contact Adhesives I have used for this type of work are the Tacc #T206 and/or the Tacc high temp #T225. Let them cure 48 hours before exposing to high heat or sunlight and they will never fail!
> 
> Don't even waste your time with the 3M #77. #90 is better but no comparison to the Tacc products.
> 
> Check with your local high-end car upholstery shops to see who supplies it locally and/or see what other products they use for this.


are they any good if you do let them get exposed to heat and/or sunlight? such as a case when dealing with someones daily driver


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I have used just about every spray can adhesive there is and all have failed over time except V&S 1081 which I have never heard of failing.

One Exception, Dow (or was it Dap?) had a really good one but changed the formula and it was no longer a suitable product.

Taac, I have not used, no comment on it.

----------

Rick


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

ludlamtheory said:


> are they any good if you do let them get exposed to heat and/or sunlight? such as a case when dealing with someones daily driver


ludlamtheory,

Yes, the Tacc adhesives are excellent compared to everything else I've used, but if you want the absolute best adhesion without the chance of bubbles under your vinyl, etceteras, it's recommended to let them cure slowly for 48 hours without being exposed to excessive heat/sunlight. The gases take a long time to evaporate and completely cure the adhesives because they are trapped between the two surfaces. These are available in either spray can or quart and gallon containers.

Rick, I haven't used the V&S...where do you get it? Have to give it a try even though I've been very pleased with the Tacc adhesives.


----------

